# P99 Special Operations DVD



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a copy of the P99 Special Operations DVD? Or if you have a copy, is it worth searching for?

I found this mini trailer for the DVD on youtube:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats awesome! Im gonna look for it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

They ship worldwide
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Carl-Walther-...033044953QQihZ010QQcategoryZ383QQcmdZViewItem

If you can read German, lol
http://www.afterbuy.de/Afterbuy/sho...t/produkt.aspx?shopid=40202&produktid=2559161


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's kinda kewl. I've seen it mentioned many, many times on the Walther Forum, and I knew about the german site. Never got to see part of the video before...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I heard there was such a DVD, but according to Smith and Wesson, they never hear of it. They refered me to Walther Germany, but have not heard back from them. I want to acquire a copy to show my boss that the P99 can run along side the Glock in every way. He is looking to have all his employees carry one universal pistol. Right now each team has their own "official" pistol, that they prefer. So far the boss is considering the P99 or Glock. My team all carry the P99 AS in 9mm, either the classic design or the new design. Just that little trailer on youtube, really caught his attention.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, looks like that Ebay auction is over, but I've seen the DVD forsale on Ebay before. Keep checking there I suppose...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I was hoping to get one from S&W, but like I said, they never heard of it. Either way, if my boss goes with the P99, that will be twenty new P99's in the field. Oh ya.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

The DVD's were handed out at SHOT show last year I have been told.....
it is for sure a interesting DVD yet cheesy at times.....
It will show all the torture tests the P99 goes through (just like H&K videos)
like shooting it with a solid ice block around the slide... under water.. drop tests.... pulled out of sand.....
it has been listed on ebay many times.. but I bet at this time your best bet is to buy it from Walther.... or look for CiroCom on the net.. they produced the DVD
here is a link to the DVD
http://www.carl-walther.info/dev2/i...g=DE&content=products&hid=7&uid=6&product=259
http://www.carl-walther.info/dev2/i...g=DE&content=products&hid=7&uid=6&product=599
look around since there is a PAL and a NTSC version... and it might not work on every DVD player....


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I got an email back from Walther Germany, and they are airmailing my a copy FREE! I LOVE WALTHER!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I got an email back from Walther Germany, and they are airmailing my a copy FREE! I LOVE WALTHER!


Wow, good deal


----------

